# Lodge Logic vs. Pro-Logic and cast iron Qs



## mliew (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in the market for a cast iron skillet and have been looking at the Logic skillets since they seem to the one of the most popular and easy to find brands. I'm trying to decide between the Logic and Pro-Logic lines. Are there any major differences between the Pro-Logic and Logic lines? It seems like the Pro-Logic is basically just a "prettier" version of the Logic cookware and that from a practical perspective they should basically be the same. The difference is < $10 so it's not like its a major deal but I figure I would ask anyways.

While on the subject of cast iron, are there any enameled cast iron skillets that can withstand 500 degree temps? I basically want a pan to sear steaks/chops/etc. but would like the convienience of not having to season the pan every time I use it.

As far as cast iron goes, is it pretty much all the same from brand to brand? Should I just buy the cheapest I can find?

Finally, I would like to go with the 12" cast iron skillet since I find the 10" is a little small. However, the electric stove in my apartment only has a 10" coil. If I buy a 12" pan is this going to cause uneven heating on the edges? Or is the heat distribution and density of the cast iron enough to heat up the entire pan despite the fact that its not entirely on the burner?

I know I have a lot of questions so thanks in advance.


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Go with Lodge. They are the best, and stand behind everything they sell.
They have a geat griddle pan that sears steaks with "marks"...awesome!
L


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

I fogot to say, if you get the right pre heat, you'll be good to go...as the cast iron radiates heat.
L


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My advice is to pick whichever one has the smoothest interior. That'll be the best. Check every one the store has. 

That could be the cheap one, or the Pro one. It has more to do with the casting than the bells and whistles of the product. 

Both the Logic and Pro-logic line are good quality. The main difference sis that the Pro-logic line has more modern inspiration in it's design. Looks more like a modern curvy skillet than the straighter Logic line. 

The Pro might have an edge in clean up as it lacks the corner in the bottom of the pan having a curve instead. After it's well seasoned, that's not an issue any more.

I love my cast iron skillets. The 12" is definitely the way to go.

Phil


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

12" Lodge will do you right. Your kids right. Your grandkids right. Your . . . (you get the point, right?)

Cheaper cast iron isn't cheaper enough to make it worthwhile. Enamel cracks and doesn't cook as nicely as cast iron skillets. Besides, treating cast iron after use is about as time-consuming as cleaning an enameled pan.

Simply set your 10" burner to medium / medium high and allow your 12" skillet to preheat and stabilize. You'll then have a great time cooking.


----------



## stack8 (Sep 6, 2006)

I've got a nickel plated cast iron fry pan. I love it. You don't have to season it, it won't scratch, and what I like best about it is that I can put it the dishwasher.


----------

